# Tripp attacking babies, pretty hurt!?



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

As you might know, Tundra and Clove had more babies! VesperIII and Aries are very big now, although I've forgotten how old. Anyway. Vesper -the younger- has been being attacked pretty hard by Tripp. I hadn't known how hurt she was, but today I grabbed her to find her all bloody and sad under her wings. I took her from the loft because he kept attacking her. She's old enough to be on her own, she can walk, eat seeds, and do pigëöñ things. I put polysporin on her and she's doing fine otherwise. What should I do? Keep her inside 'till she can defend herself?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Can you seperate her with other young birds her age?

I would keep her seperate for now, if you don't have a coop for young birds.

How many birds do you have and what size is your coop/loft?


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I have 14 pigeons, and my loft is something like 5x5? But if it sounds small, don't worry, because there are 7 in the loft, the rest are injured and elsewhere. I left her with a pigeon only a bit older than her for a bit, but (s)he also attacked her. She's alone now, with a good view of other pigeons.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I left Aries in there 
Today I walked in to find his wings on the ground.
I cant find any place for entrance.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Containment*

Keep her separated from Tripp until his anger ceases, or until he is distracted by something else for a while. Such as a mate.


----------



## Dove Lady (Apr 15, 2011)

*can i help?*



November-X-Scourge said:


> I left Aries in there
> Today I walked in to find his wings on the ground.
> I cant find any place for entrance.


I'm in toronto and i think i saw that you were... are you still having troubles?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I would keep Tripp separated. He was the bully and he has to learn not to be. That's what i do with any aggressive behaviour, either spray with water (but for that you need to keep a constantly eye on them) or isolate it (again i would take him in a cage, but only when the bullying behaviour takes place - that's more effective and they know why the are in the cage or box). They are very smart creatures.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You have been offered help and given some solid advice, I would take it.

Seriously, get those birds out of that loft, as you will lose more until you predator proof it, you are failing your birds. Your birds will fight if they are overcrowded too.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Skyeking said:


> You have been offered help and given some solid advice, I would take it.
> 
> Seriously, get those birds out of that loft, as you will lose more until you predator proof it, you are failing your birds. Your birds will fight if they are overcrowded too.


One of the problems when there are many threads around the same birds & poster is that it can be difficult to keep up.
Also, when newbies resurect older posts and dont know circumstances of others also.

Those that have been following all the threads will know that Aries has passed & the loft was torn down.


----------

